# Ladies saddle soreness



## Doobiesis (5 May 2019)

a problem I’ve had since day zero. 

More recently, I have had a professional bike fit which I hasten to add, cost me £230, and he moved my saddle to the right position and is level. But since I’ve been riding I’ve got very sore lady bits. Have had to slant the saddle again, but this means I keep falling forward and have to adjust my seating position every other minute, which is taking some of my energy up. 

I have a ladies Selle saddle, so not a bad saddle in the cycling world 

Does anyone have any further advise, or should I go back to my bike fitter?


----------



## vickster (5 May 2019)

Yes go back to the fitter (as you paid £230 . ) and maybe try some different saddles (can the fitter lend you some)

Or just move it back to where it was if you were ok...not sure what ‘right’ position means?

If you have actual sores, don’t ride any sort of aggravating distance until healed


----------



## Doobiesis (5 May 2019)

I was never ok, as I had the saddle so slanted I was wasting energy pushing myself up every minute. 

I have emailed the bike fitters in the hope that I can go back and they can help me further. I’m sick of not being able to cycle over 30 miles without some kind of ailment.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2019)

I can’t either at the mo, just enjoy what I can manage. Hopefully end up around 30 tomorrow. Done over 900 miles this year, lots of 5-10 mile rides!

I have my saddles level


----------



## Ian H (5 May 2019)

Some good advice here:-
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/k...23-All-Cycling-Are-you-sitting-comfortably--0


----------



## wisdom (5 May 2019)

Are you wearing female specific shorts.
Good ones may help but as others have mentioned try different saddles.Your lbs could help trying some out.


----------



## wyre forest blues (5 May 2019)

1. Assos Chamois Cream.
2. If you can get hold of one try a Brooks saddle. Like Marmite, you'll love it or hate it.
3. High quality shorts with good pads


----------



## Julia9054 (5 May 2019)

I am assuming that by "lady bits" you mean rubbing/soreness on your labia? Many women find that a saddle with a cut out is helpful in relieving pressure


----------



## Doobiesis (5 May 2019)

I have very good shorts Castelli and chamois cream won’t help me where the pain is. 

I have a Selle Italia saddle with the middle cut out 

I was reading that ladies, when they’re riding on drop bars, have all the pressure in the front which is why a lot of ladies always get the pain. 

A Brook saddle is not suitable for long distance. 

I have relieved the pressure but have dropped my saddle down so it’s at an angle, which does not make for comfortable riding over 30 miles.


----------



## Doobiesis (5 May 2019)

vickster said:


> I can’t either at the mo, just enjoy what I can manage. Hopefully end up around 30 tomorrow. Done over 900 miles this year, lots of 5-10 mile rides!
> 
> I have my saddles level



Did 35 today and found it frustrating as I wanted to do 50.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I have very good shorts Castelli and chamois cream won’t help me where the pain is.
> 
> I have a Selle Italia saddle with the middle cut out
> 
> ...


Friend of mine did 900km of LEL on a Brooks saddle. Plenty of audaxers use them for 600km and longer rides, tourists for long multiple day tours. Depends if it works for you or not...like any saddle

Sounds like you definitely need to go back to the fitter (I assume a reassessment is included if needed given the v high cost...what sort of fit was it? On bike, a jig, Retul?)

Your prior shoulder injury isn’t affecting how you sit?


----------



## Doobiesis (5 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Friend of mine did 900km of LEL on a Brooks saddle. Plenty of audaxers use them for 600km and longer rides, tourists for long multiple day tours. Depends if it works for you or not...like any saddle
> 
> Sounds like you definitely need to go back to the fitter (I assume a reassessment is included if needed given the v high cost...what sort of fit was it? On bike, a jig, Retul?)
> 
> Your prior shoulder injury isn’t affecting how you sit?


It was a precision fit Retul. He stated that my shoulder was not affecting the way I cycled. And to be honest it has alleviated my foot and hand numbness. And I have begun reaching over 14mph avg speed. I have emailed them to see what they suggest. I am going to level the saddle slightly for tomorrow. I always have moved about on the saddle a lot, which with some training I could nip in the bud.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

If you've had problems from "Day Zero", it sounds like your saddle is the wrong shape for you. Most likely it's too narrow, so you're sitting over it rather than on it, and, since your sit bones aren't supported right, you're putting more pressure where you'd rather not be... Been there, done that... 

The other equally valid possibility is that your saddle has too much padding, so you're sinking into it. Same difference, really, and IIRC, Selle Italia saddles are quite squishy.

I have Charge Ladle saddles on both my bikes, and they work fine for me. Might be worth a punt - Charge saddles seem to suit a lot of bottoms, and they're inexpensive in the scheme of things. They are on the firm side, but are nice and wide on the back. They don't have a cut out that goes all the way through like the Selle Italia, but the frame has a cutout in the right place when you look at it from the underside.

Oddly enough, I have the nose pointing down a little on my road bike, but have the saddle level on my hybrid. I can easily do 25 miles riding unpadded on either bike.


----------



## Johnno260 (5 May 2019)

Try the Specialized saddles the body geometry ones, and find a stockist so they can you on the butt o meter on you.

Best cash I spent was on that saddle and it wasn’t crazy expensive.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> Try the Specialized saddles the body geometry ones, and find a stockist so they can you on the butt o meter on you.
> 
> Best cash I spent was on that saddle and it wasn’t crazy expensive.


Goes to show, a Specialized one was the worst Saddle I bought, right width, wrong shape possibly. Killed my nether regions but looked lovely on the bike I bought it for though 

Bontrager, no cut out seem to suit me fwiw


----------



## Johnno260 (5 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Goes to show, a Specialized one was the worst Saddle I bought, right width, wrong shape possibly. Killed my nether regions but looked lovely on the bike I bought it for though
> 
> Bontrager, no cut out seem to suit me fwiw



We are all different, but the other reason I suggested the Specialized ones is I think you have a trial period? So if it’s not right a change could be possible. 

The saddle that came with my Merida was about as comfortable as a brick, good thing I didn’t want more kids after using that thing.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> We are all different, but the other reason I suggested the Specialized ones is I think you have a trial period? So if it’s not right a change could be possible.
> 
> The saddle that came with my Merida was about as comfortable as a brick, good thing I didn’t want more kids after using that thing.



Hah! The saddles that came with both my bikes were like sitting on a knife. One had the OEM saddle (Wiggins), the other was an SMP TRK, which is probably *THE* most painful thing I've ever sat on...


----------



## furball (5 May 2019)

I had the same problem when using a Brookes saddle. It was torture due to the rock hard nose which caused pinching to the point it drew blood. I swapped it for a Selle Italia Diva which solved my problem. It makes a huge difference when riding on the drops and probably slightly less but enough of a difference when riding on the hoods (probably due to the cut out being wider at the back and narrowing towards the front).
It sounds as though your soft tissue is either not lining up with the cut out (if it was there wouldn't be any pressure therefore no pain) or your soft tissue is wider than the cut out and you are getting friction from the sides of the cut out.
Everybody is different down there and sitting on a bike makes you aware of your own anatomical individuality. Try to establish exactly what is causing the pressure that's making you uncomfortable and take it from there.


----------



## Fullylugged (6 May 2019)

Two saddles well liked by ladies I ride with are the Infinity and the Selle Anatomica. I ride a Selle Anatomica and find I do not need padded shorts. It molds to fit the rider. The Infinity is ridden with padded shorts. Links:

https://infinitybikeseat.com/

https://selleanatomica.com/ (woman owned company)


----------



## steveindenmark (6 May 2019)

Some ultra distance riders use Brooks saddles but they do not suit everybody. Castelli are a good make of shorts but you may not necessarily have the shorts that suit you. You may get the answer you need if you ask on a women specific forum. Get your sitbones measured as your saddle may be the wrong size. This may not help at all as I am a guy. But I recently changed my saddle to one of the Specialized snub nosed saddles and I dont get saddles sores even after 200km rides. If you can test ride one. It may be worth a try.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 May 2019)

Ring up and speak to Debbie at Dillglove. This is a great company to work with for Selle SMP saddles. She is very customer focused and does the awkward ‘soft tissue’ conversation without as much of a blush. She is a consummate professional. She is like a family doctor, but for your bicycle sitting bits.


----------



## Globalti (6 May 2019)

Another vote here for Charge saddles, their Spoon for men and Ladle for women are affordable and popular.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 May 2019)

My wife now swears BY the Charge Ladle. She swears AT all the other saddles she’s tried.


----------



## Globalti (6 May 2019)

I think Charge saddles are comfortable because they are reasonably flat without too much "camber" and the rear part actually cups the sit bones. They also have just the right thickness and density of padding.


----------



## Johnno260 (6 May 2019)

Try some different padded shorts, I had some really cheap ones that were horrible. 

But also D2D works well for me and they aren’t budget breaking, I also found some really cheap Endura SL pro padded shorts they were £40 on sale and like a 2nd skin really really comfortable.

Also make sure sizing is correct for you too big and it won’t be comfortable.


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2019)

That's a reasonably padded saddle. I know my wife had some discomfort from a padded saddle and swapped to a less padded Specialized Power expert. I would imagine this is the saddle if you've had a bike fit. Some shops do loan saddles, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> a problem I’ve had since day zero.
> 
> More recently, I have had a professional bike fit which I hasten to add, cost me £230, and he moved my saddle to the right position and is level. But since I’ve been riding I’ve got very sore lady bits. Have had to slant the saddle again, but this means I keep falling forward and have to adjust my seating position every other minute, which is taking some of my energy up.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at Adamo ISM saddles. These have no nose with cutout. I have had these saddles for several years and swear by them. They are popular with both men and ladies because there is no pressure centrally at all. Correct position of saddle will allow you to ride on your sit bones. Also when tilted forward the 'no-nose' eliminates central pressure too. They take a little while to adjust to, I was about a month of 20 mile rides to toughen up sit points, then bliss

Measure your sit bone width and get one on trial to see if they sort your problem


----------



## Globalti (6 May 2019)

Thickly padded squidgy saddles are a disaster. They feel comfortable for the first few minutes but they allow your sit bones to sink in, transferring load to soft tissues and they make your bottom sweat. They are one reason why I hate gym bikes.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 May 2019)

Charge saddles are very uncomfortable for me


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Charge saddles are very uncomfortable for me


There was one on the used CAADX that I bought on eBay. I only managed a couple of rides on it before deciding that it had to go.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (6 May 2019)

I would go back to the bike fitter and explain that you still have an issue. There is often no magic wand with instant noticeable improvement, sometimes you simply need to use the data and feedback you have then experiment to find the best solution; especially with saddles and especially when it comes to soft tissue issues. Often this can not be concluded in one session, so yes get back in touch with them, a good fitter will offer more assistance until the issue is resolved as much as it can be.

In fairness to the bike fitter there is only so much analysis we can actually offer a lady, sit bone width and looking at your posture on the bike or the two factors that most will focus on; a 'sit up and beg' bike will normally require a different saddle to a 'long and low time trial machine' for example. We can normally recommend a saddle that matches the correct width to the correct posture, but that is where our analysis normally comes to an end; soft tissue can be a very sensitive area and indeed a sensitive subject, there are only so many questions that arguably for a bike fitter it is appropriate to ask and analyse, I have over thirty years experience in the cycle trade, bike fitting included; but I'm no doctor or gynaecologist. That is not to say with the information we have that we can't help with your choice of saddle and help you find the most appropriate one possible.

Saddles are occasionally bought on recommendation of another rider, but, it can be difficult, even folly for one rider to recommend a saddle to another, one may swear by a saddle where another may justifiably swear because of it! Saddle manufacturers are often well aware of the limitations of matching a saddle to the rider's personal data, as such most bike fit stores provide a service whereby you can try a saddle, they may have a variety of test saddles or a brand like Bontrager offer a comfort guarantee for example. I would imagine that the store who fitted you will offer a service along these lines enabling you to try some to find what you find personally works the best for you.

One thing you have mentioned is slanting the saddle helps (assume nose down), yet you feel the need to adjust your position pushing yourself back "up every minute"; this may not only be that the saddle angle is to acute. As rule of thumb on a road bike with relatively steep seat tube you would expect a lay back seat pin and saddle set back on the rails, positioning the saddle and rider as far behind the bottom bracket as possible, seldom will this equate being too far behind the 'bb', it is if anything often not quite far enough! Generically if your saddle set back is correct your 'core' is engaged, if the saddle is very slightly lower at the nose (emphasising only slightly lower) you should not feel like you are slipping off the front of it, as your core is in effect supporting you and all you are doing is reaching for the bars, not using them to prop you up.

If the saddle is set to far forward you may find your core is not engaged in the same way, so it will not be supporting you as lean forward reaching for the bars as well as if the saddle was positioned further back. Plus, although the distance to the bars is reduced, it can in some respects actually _feel_ longer in as much as you may make the same compensations as if it was _actually_ longer. This is because when your core is not engaged and your posture is as a result wrong you are having to use your arms to support you far more and you may feel more tension through your lower back, neck, shoulders and arms as a result. When set to far forward this also changes your posture on the saddle and that contribute to saddle discomfort; you may feel like you are often having to push back "up every minute." as you have mentioned; intuitively you may pushing back to engage your core without even realising that is what you are doing.

Much of bike fitting is spotting 'tells' like that, in effect the rider is showing to an extent where they need to be in part by the compensations they are making for the wrong set up. In my example above if the saddle is set to far forward and your core is not engaged, you may keep fidgeting on the saddle pushing back to intuitively engage your core, it may be less to do with the saddle pointing down, it can be more to do with how far forward the saddle is and how that effects how well your core is supporting you; or not. Note for all I know you are indeed perfect in that respect and it's purely a saddle issue!

On the subject of saddles, you have one with a cut out but the size and positioning can vary between models and manufacturers, some saddles are flatter than others and overall shapes and padding also vary and the comfort achieved as a result; so potentially try a different brand. In conclusion yes do flag the issue to the bike fitter; it may well be something as simple as a more appropriate saddle.


----------



## areyouactuallymoving (7 May 2019)

Could it be the shorts not the saddle? I was getting a lot of pain and numbness even on relatively short rides <20 miles. Then I went for a ride without padded shorts and, while there was a bit of soreness on the sit bones, the soft tissue area was pain free. Granted an injury and lack of fitness means I haven't done any long rides without padded shorts, but could be worth a try?


----------



## postman (7 May 2019)

While i was away in darkest Lancashire.There was an article on Granada news about a female cyclist with the same problem.She needed surgery to sort out her problem.
*Team GB cyclist Hannah Dines reveals she needed vulva surgery after years of saddle trauma*
*Hannah Dines had to have surgery after suffering swelling from five years of harsh impact of her bicycle saddle.*
Tuesday 26 March 2019 21:07, UK







Image:Hannah Dines had surgery after suffering trauma to her vulva

 
 
 
Why you can trust Sky News 
A female cyclist is calling for more research into women-friendly saddles after undergoing surgery for long-term trauma on her vulva.

Hannah Dines, a paralympian who competed at the 2016 Games, suffered with swelling on her vulva for five years before she was able to seek medical help, eventually leading her to get surgery from a cancer specialist.


Writing in The Guardian, she explained she had not received much guidance for dealing with the chafing and rubbing which riding a bike at her level came with, and between 2014 to 2018 the swelling grew to what she called "the dire end of the spectrum".





Image:WT2 Rider Hannah Dines with GB colleague WC4 Rider Elizabeth Saul
Ms Dines explained the vulva has a protective mechanism for dealing with continual impact, with a pocket of fat growing between the area which needs protection and the area suffering damage.

This cushion, a lipoma, was removed after two operations earlier this year, and Ms Dines said two tests for cancerous cells came back negative.

Advertisement
Pointing out the pain women already suffer with periods, sex and labour, Ms Dines continued: "I would accept this if, in comparison to every other aspect of the bike, the male-anatomy-specific-saddle hadn't received such a lack of research and design development as to be laughable."

Male cyclists also suffer saddle sores, but as Ms Dines points out "the valuable parts of the male genitalia can be moved out of the way, female cyclists sit right on the money".


----------



## CXRAndy (7 May 2019)

Thats why nose-less saddles could possibly help, alleviating pressure on the central fleshy parts of both female and male genitals


----------



## Mrs M (7 May 2019)

I was suffering with a sore “do da”  
Found the Brooks saddle on the upright style Pashley ok but a bit uncomfortable on longer rides, no problems since wearing padded undershorts though. 
The very narrow Specialized BG saddle on the road bike is comfy, much better than the wider, more padded one I initially tried. 
Had my seat bones measured at Edinburgh Bikes (just sit on a cushion thing) which measures seat bone width, then they can recommend saddles to try.
Hope you find the right one


----------



## Doobiesis (7 May 2019)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> I would go back to the bike fitter and explain that you still have an issue. There is often no magic wand with instant noticeable improvement, sometimes you simply need to use the data and feedback you have then experiment to find the best solution; especially with saddles and especially when it comes to soft tissue issues. Often this can not be concluded in one session, so yes get back in touch with them, a good fitter will offer more assistance until the issue is resolved as much as it can be.
> 
> In fairness to the bike fitter there is only so much analysis we can actually offer a lady, sit bone width and looking at your posture on the bike or the two factors that most will focus on; a 'sit up and beg' bike will normally require a different saddle to a 'long and low time trial machine' for example. We can normally recommend a saddle that matches the correct width to the correct posture, but that is where our analysis normally comes to an end; soft tissue can be a very sensitive area and indeed a sensitive subject, there are only so many questions that arguably for a bike fitter it is appropriate to ask and analyse, I have over thirty years experience in the cycle trade, bike fitting included; but I'm no doctor or gynaecologist. That is not to say with the information we have that we can't help with your choice of saddle and help you find the most appropriate one possible.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your detailed response. I found it very interesting to read. The saddle was recently fitted correctly with my bike fitting the only thing I have moved is pointing the front down a bit.

I have emailed the fitter but have yet to receive a response from them. Maybe it’s a case of still getting used to the way my bike is now. I am due to replace the saddle soon, so may well go to my local bike shop (Primera) to see if they can help me.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2019)

As @Heltor Chasca said get in touch with dilglove and try one of the female selle smp saddles on a trial period and see how you get on 

contact details on link https://www.dillglove.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## furball (8 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> As @Heltor Chasca said get in touch with dilglove and try one of the female selle smp saddles on a trial period and see how you get on
> 
> contact details on link https://www.dillglove.co.uk/contact-us/


+1
Just going to a bike shop will just give you more of the same advice. What you don't want is to be sold another saddle with no guarantee it will solve your problem. You are more likely to get a better result by consulting someone who is fully familiar with female specific issues.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2019)

There's been a thread going on this in the health and fitness section for ages.


----------



## Doobiesis (11 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Ring up and speak to Debbie at Dillglove. This is a great company to work with for Selle SMP saddles. She is very customer focused and does the awkward ‘soft tissue’ conversation without as much of a blush. She is a consummate professional. She is like a family doctor, but for your bicycle sitting bits.


Have emailed them, thanks.


----------



## Doobiesis (11 May 2019)

I went out today and noticed a pattern. I cycle fine for twenty mins but then find due to pushing back on the saddle, my shorts go up ‘there’. So I stop and readjust them. Ride fine for twenty mins and have to stop and repeat. It affects my speed and ruins my cycling. So I get back in a bit of a grump. 

I emailed the fitter Monday but still have not heard back.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I went out today and noticed a pattern. I cycle fine for twenty mins but then find due to pushing back on the saddle, my shorts go up ‘there’. So I stop and readjust them. Ride fine for twenty mins and have to stop and repeat. It affects my speed and ruins my cycling. So I get back in a bit of a grump.
> 
> I emailed the fitter Monday but still have not heard back.



Migrating shorts... Oh yes, am familiar with that one... 

Would suggest going down a size and / or switching to capris.  FWIW, I did both.


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> . Maybe it’s a case of still getting used to the way my bike is now.



A bike should be comfortable to ride from the off, you should not have to get used to it over time.


----------



## Doobiesis (12 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> A bike should be comfortable to ride from the off, you should not have to get used to it over time.



This is what I’m fed up with. Being in pain most of the ride, luckily I’m intent on cycling as, if I didn’t have it running through my blood, I would stop doing it. I still cannot do over 30 miles and it’s hindering my ability to build my rides up and get faster. 

The company someone suggested, Dill glove, are calling me on Monday so am hoping they can help me. I’ve done loads with the saddle during a ride to make it bearable, I’ve tilted it and then levelled it, pulled it nearer the handlebars, put it farther away. Nothing works.am about to try the foil trick to measure my sit bones.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2019)

Did the fitter confirm that you have the correct frame size?


----------



## Doobiesis (12 May 2019)

Yes he did. Only just though. 

I have just measured my sit bone and it is 140mm + 25/30 = 165/170. Always knew I had a huge ass!


----------



## Davos87 (12 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> This is what I’m fed up with. Being in pain most of the ride, luckily I’m intent on cycling as, if I didn’t have it running through my blood, I would stop doing it. I still cannot do over 30 miles and it’s hindering my ability to build my rides up and get faster.
> 
> The company someone suggested, Dill glove, are calling me on Monday so am hoping they can help me. I’ve done loads with the saddle during a ride to make it bearable, I’ve tilted it and then levelled it, pulled it nearer the handlebars, put it farther away. Nothing works.am about to try the foil trick to measure my sit bones.


Can absolutely identify with your sentiments here. Although a male I have been getting pain and discomfort in my groin area for ages which is spoiling my enjoyment of cycling. Every time I go out I usually stop somewhere and adjust my saddle height, fore aft and tilt looking for the most comfortable position. I swapped the saddle that came with my Defy for a Charge Spoon and can’t say it’s improved matters. I’ve even watched loads of YouTube videos and read lots of articles on set up but to no avail. The problem I have is chafing. When I return from a tide I usually have some red friction marks on both groin areas caused by rubbing. I have decent Endura Pro shorts and I was wondering if the pad was too wide and that’s what’s causing it? It’s a pain... literally and I want to cycle further but In more comfort and it’s so frustrating.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> Yes he did. Only just though.
> 
> I have just measured my sit bone and it is 140mm + 25/30 = 165/170. Always knew I had a huge ass!


Did he suggest any changes to cranks, stem, seatpost to make it fit better...frame on the big or small size?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2019)

Davos87 said:


> Can absolutely identify with your sentiments here. Although a male I have been getting pain and discomfort in my groin area for ages which is spoiling my enjoyment of cycling. Every time I go out I usually stop somewhere and adjust my saddle height, fore aft and tilt looking for the most comfortable position. I swapped the saddle that came with my Defy for a Charge Spoon and can’t say it’s improved matters. I’ve even watched loads of YouTube videos and read lots of articles on set up but to no avail. The problem I have is chafing. When I return from a tide I usually have some red friction marks on both groin areas caused by rubbing. I have decent Endura Pro shorts and I was wondering if the pad was too wide and that’s what’s causing it? It’s a pain... literally and I want to cycle further but In more comfort and it’s so frustrating.


Sounds like the same bit that bothers me.....right in the crease of your leg/groin? I’ve wasted a fortune on saddles. Currently finding a Bontrager Paradigm the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 May 2019)

Is upper body or core strength a factor?

Some days I sit on the bike and feel like a sack of spuds perched on the saddle.

Other days I seem able to hold myself in a more balanced way, taking weight more evenly over the three points of contact.

It's a bit like 'chasing the dragon' (so I'm told).

I rarely get it just right, but it's a good feeling when I do.


----------



## Doobiesis (12 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like the same bit that bothers me.....right in the crease of your leg/groin? I’ve wasted a fortune on saddles. Currently finding a Bontrager Paradigm the best of a bad bunch.



I’m going to get a Botrager 165mm. I get chafing too, in that very spot you mentioned.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like the same bit that bothers me.....right in the crease of your leg/groin? I’ve wasted a fortune on saddles. Currently finding a Bontrager Paradigm the best of a bad bunch.


I get that sometimes too but only ever on one side. I must sit wonky or pedal wonky, ever so slightly angling the saddle the opposite was seems to resolve, rather than having pointing dead straight!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2019)

vickster said:


> I get that sometimes too but only ever on one side. I must sit wonky or pedal wonky, ever so slightly angling the saddle the opposite was seems to resolve, rather than having pointing dead straight!


Might try that. It does seem to be mainly the right side that gets rubbed.


----------



## Davos87 (12 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like the same bit that bothers me.....right in the crease of your leg/groin? I’ve wasted a fortune on saddles. Currently finding a Bontrager Paradigm the best of a bad bunch.


Exactly. That crease between leg and groin. I also use decent quality chamois cream and the changes I make to my set up are only small and incremental so no massive alterations where the whole seat height tilt etc are massively out of whack. I have the fitness and determination to go further but until I can find a solution to the above it’s about 25-30 miles max.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2019)

I offer nothing more than sympathy and empathy and hope you find a setup that works for you.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2019)

Davos87 said:


> Exactly. That crease between leg and groin. I also use decent quality chamois cream and the changes I make to my set up are only small and incremental so no massive alterations where the whole seat height tilt etc are massively out of whack. I have the fitness and determination to go further but until I can find a solution to the above it’s about 25-30 miles max.


Try different shorts and a saddle wth a narrower nose?


----------



## Johnno260 (12 May 2019)

Try a size down in shorts.


----------



## Davos87 (12 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Try different shorts and a saddle wth a narrower nose?


Yep. Definitely one of the solutions to consider is a narrower saddle. I feel maybe the shorts are bunching up in the groin area and there’s rubbing or friction at the sides of the saddle hence the soreness on the area highlighted. Very envious of fellow contributors on this forum who allude to big mileage rides seemingly without some of the problems and discomfort others experience? It’s a puzzle but thanks for the advice and suggestions.


----------



## Davos87 (14 May 2019)

So just a little update that may prove helpful to some. I spent time on Saturday making absolutely sure that my saddle was level/pan flat. It can be a bit of a faff but I was happy with my efforts. I also measured my saddle height using the inseam method the one Greg Lemond favours where you measure your height from centre of bottom bracket to top of saddle then multiply this measurement by 0.883.Its in Youtube to refer too. So according to this my saddle was too high so I lowered it to the exact measurement that inseam equation gave me. To be fair when adjusted it I just felt it looked too low but given the discomfort outlined above I thought I would give it a go. Been out on bike today, did 30 miles and it was a big improvement. Very little discomfort and no red chafing/friction burn in the groin area. I did put an old pair of shorts on and used chamois cream. I usually wear DHB Pro Bib shorts so now I’m wondering is it the shorts I don’t get away with or the adjustment of height I have made? I know it’s not an exact science this inseam stuff but felt much better on bike and my ride was much more enjoyable so Im not knocking it. Yet??


----------



## Johnno260 (14 May 2019)

sounds a bit odd, but I have known this issue to occur/been asked before.

With padded shorts make sure you don't use underwear.


----------



## Slow But Determined (14 May 2019)

Just wondering why similar threads to this are moved to the health section but this one stays here?


----------



## vickster (14 May 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Just wondering why similar threads to this are moved to the health section but this one stays here?


Have you requested thus?


----------



## Doobiesis (14 May 2019)

Davos87 said:


> So just a little update that may prove helpful to some. I spent time on Saturday making absolutely sure that my saddle was level/pan flat. It can be a bit of a faff but I was happy with my efforts. I also measured my saddle height using the inseam method the one Greg Lemond favours where you measure your height from centre of bottom bracket to top of saddle then multiply this measurement by 0.883.Its in Youtube to refer too. So according to this my saddle was too high so I lowered it to the exact measurement that inseam equation gave me. To be fair when adjusted it I just felt it looked too low but given the discomfort outlined above I thought I would give it a go. Been out on bike today, did 30 miles and it was a big improvement. Very little discomfort and no red chafing/friction burn in the groin area. I did put an old pair of shorts on and used chamois cream. I usually wear DHB Pro Bib shorts so now I’m wondering is it the shorts I don’t get away with or the adjustment of height I have made? I know it’s not an exact science this inseam stuff but felt much better on bike and my ride was much more enjoyable so Im not knocking it. Yet??



Did you try having the saddle a little more to the left, as suggested? 

I finally heard back from my bike fitter and am booked back in on 28th to go over a few things… am going to buy my new saddle tomorrow so am hoping that'll make the difference in me doing 50 miles as opposed to 30.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Just wondering why similar threads to this are moved to the health section but this one stays here?


Not always the case, example.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2019)

@Davos87 I have been following the thread on and off since it started and am really pleased the problem seems sorted. As a mere male I could offer little advice of real use but as @vickster will tell you I spent a long time struggling with very painful sit bones. If I did 30 I could not get back on for 10 days, it was so sore.
I travelled 50 miles (to a recommended fitter) and spent good money on a bike fit plus new Sella saddle........it made no difference.
Happened to be in my LBS and mentioned the problem.
He put me on a turbo and told me that basically the bike fit was wrong. He kept a note of everything then changed it all (absolutely no charge) and loaned me a saddle he recommended and I bought some Endura Pro shorts.
Truthfully, I went out next day and did a 68 miler followed by a 15 the day after.
Isn't it a wonderful feeling


----------



## alicat (15 May 2019)

Just one suggestion, only make one change at a time so you have a better idea if it has helped or hindered.


----------



## Doobiesis (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Davos87 I have been following the thread on and off since it started and am really pleased the problem seems sorted. As a mere male I could offer little advice of real use but as @vickster will tell you I spent a long time struggling with very painful sit bones. If I did 30 I could not get back on for 10 days, it was so sore.
> I travelled 50 miles (to a recommended fitter) and spent good money on a bike fit plus new Sella saddle........it made no difference.
> Happened to be in my LBS and mentioned the problem.
> He put me on a turbo and told me that basically the bike fit was wrong. He kept a note of everything then changed it all (absolutely no charge) and loaned me a saddle he recommended and I bought some Endura Pro shorts.
> ...



I’m the OP. Not davos.


----------



## Doobiesis (16 May 2019)

So, got my new saddle today. Opened it up and it was the same size as my Selle saddle so was not expecting a miracle when I put it on and went for a test ride. 

I made sure I took the measurements and then I matched it when I replaced it with my new one. Instead of cycling along with the nose down too far, I had to stop and raise it, until eventually it was level. Only went for half hour but it already felt better. There was completely no pressure on the front whatsoever! 

Will obvs test it at weekend, or an hour after work tomorrow. 

The difference, as far as I can tell, is the Selle Italia is very padded. But the new Bontrager, Ajna Elite Womens Saddle has no padding at all.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> So, got my new saddle today. Opened it up and it was the same size as my Selle saddle so was not expecting a miracle when I put it on and went for a test ride.
> 
> I made sure I took the measurements and then I matched it when I replaced it with my new one. Instead of cycling along with the nose down too far, I had to stop and raise it, until eventually it was level. Only went for half hour but it already felt better. There was completely no pressure on the front whatsoever!
> 
> ...



Cool, glad you've got something that seems to work for you. 

If there's too much padding, you sink into it and it puts pressure on places where you'd rather not have any.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I’m the OP. Not davos.


Oops.......sorry. hope the info is still of some use.


----------



## Doobiesis (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oops.......sorry. hope the info is still of some use.



Of course any information is great, wasn’t being rude or sarcastic, just wasn’t sure if you were aware.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> Of course any information is great, wasn’t being rude or sarcastic, just wasn’t sure if you were aware.


Not at all......just a crossed line on my part.
Mind you, I am also on the retirement thread


----------



## Doobiesis (18 May 2019)

Got my shoes and went out for a 30 miler today. Have no pressure on the saddle albeit, my sit bones were/are sore but I was expecting that.

My feet, for the first time ever, remained ok. But, my shoes were on tight enough that they didn’t slip in the shoes due to not having to release the Velcro! That was a first for me. I also noted that the insoles I had to help with my high arch were in fact making the space left in the shoe for my feet a lot smaller, which could explain why I’ve had so many issues.

Going back out tomorrow and thinking I’m not gonna go any further than 30 just yet as I’m still getting used to the changes.

Thanks for all the input on this thread I have taken on board a lot of the advice given.


----------



## Doobiesis (21 May 2019)

I have reached the end of my tether now. I have replaced my saddle and shoes and am still in pain. I am so fed up how can I be getting it so wrong, nothing I do seems to help and I’m so tired of throwing money at a hobby that is just making me so miserable. 

The saddle is hurting on my backside and I was thinking because I went from a rather padded saddle to a non padded one it would eventually be ok, but I shouldn’t be in so much pain that I’m nearly crying. 

My shoes, well they just hurt, not only are they numb after 30 mins but now they’re hurting my toes were they’re rubbing. 

I’m not getting on that bike again until I have a solution to this problem.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2019)

Put some flat pedals on and ride in trainers


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2019)

My partner had the very same problem. We tried lots of things to try help her pain. In the end I changed the stock saddle for a Selle SMP and got an adjustsble stem riser for the handle bars. It does mean she's less aero on the bike and more upright but it seems to have helped alleviate the hurting lady bits.

In regard your hurting feet and shoes, you can try wider fitting shoes and push the cleats further back towards the centre of your foot.You could also try ditching the cleats and wear trainers instead.

I hope you get it sorted. It was really frustrating for my partner too.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Put some flat pedals on and ride in trainers



This! ^^^

Lightweight walking shoes are just the ticket.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I have reached the end of my tether now. I have replaced my saddle and shoes and am still in pain. I am so fed up how can I be getting it so wrong, nothing I do seems to help and I’m so tired of throwing money at a hobby that is just making me so miserable.
> 
> The saddle is hurting on my backside and I was thinking because I went from a rather padded saddle to a non padded one it would eventually be ok, but I shouldn’t be in so much pain that I’m nearly crying.
> 
> ...



Change one thing at the time, hun xxx There are too many variables, all of which can cause you grief. Start with your feet (flat pedals, walking shoes) and get those sorted. Then work upwards and forwards.

Try a Charge Ladle if the saddle gives you a problem. Inexpensive and seems to suit most bums. Saddle shape is just as important as saddle width and padding - or lack thereof.


----------



## Doobiesis (21 May 2019)

I do have some walking shoes I used to use on my mountain bike. 

I just had a hope that one day I could look and feel as comfortable as other cyclists I see out.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I do have some walking shoes I used to use on my mountain bike.
> 
> I just had a hope that one day I could look and feel as comfortable as other cyclists I see out.


They may well look comfortable but they could well be suffering too!


----------



## CXRAndy (21 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I do have some walking shoes I used to use on my mountain bike.
> 
> I just had a hope that one day I could look and feel as comfortable as other cyclists I see out.




One thing I could suggest, is to give yourself a little more time to adjust to your new seat. I took a month or so of 20 mile rides to adapt before upping the time and distance.

Go back to normal pedals/ shoes till your seating issues are resolved. Its easier to sort one problem at a time than two or more.


----------



## southcoast (21 May 2019)

Is the mountain bike causing you problems as well or it that ok?


----------



## Doobiesis (22 May 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> One thing I could suggest, is to give yourself a little more time to adjust to your new seat. I took a month or so of 20 mile rides to adapt before upping the time and distance.
> 
> Go back to normal pedals/ shoes till your seating issues are resolved. Its easier to sort one problem at a time than two or more.


I’m going to buy some flat pedals least till my saddle soreness goes. I might just well be me taking it a few easy less mileage rides till I’ve sorted it. 

Thanks


----------



## Doobiesis (22 May 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> One thing I could suggest, is to give yourself a little more time to adjust to your new seat. I took a month or so of 20 mile rides to adapt before upping the time and distance.
> 
> Go back to normal pedals/ shoes till your seating issues are resolved. Its easier to sort one problem at a time than two or more.


I’m going to buy some flat pedals least till my saddle soreness goes. I might just well be me taking it a few easy less mileage rides till I’ve sorted it. 

Thanks


----------



## DCBassman (22 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> I’m going to buy some flat pedals least till my saddle soreness goes. I might just well be me taking it a few easy less mileage rides till I’ve sorted it.
> 
> Thanks


I think this is a good way to go. Just getting back to doing some miles myself after the new shoulder, and definitely having to get the rear end used to it all over again. Can't comment on the pedals otherwise, as I only use flats.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 May 2019)

Mod Note:
some unwarranted digs at the OP and their quotes have been deleted.
As usual, please consider your posting style.
Thank you!


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2019)

I presume the pain from the saddle is different and it just feels too hard now but the original pain from the other saddle is gone? I'm not quite sure if that's the case. You might well need time to adapt. Pain from adaptation goes, if it doesn't go, you might need to flog that saddle and buy another, it can be a bit of a process to get the right one.

The shoes might just need breaking in. Can you wear them occasionally for shorter rides and use the old ones in-between?

I think it's all surmountable but you might need to take a longer term view of solving it which I'm sure you're capable of, given you making it back on to the bike after your accident, that's determined going.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

I dunno @Crackle 

Some saddles are, quite literally, a PITA as soon as you sit on the things. IMHO the right saddle should feel comfortable right from the off.

I recently bought a bike from a fellow CycleChatter, and the saddle she had on the bike hurt as soon as I put my bum on it. Oddly enough, the saddle I really like, she says it's the worst one she's ever tried. The OEM saddle for my road bike is the wrong shape and too narrow for my bottom. While it's just about bearable for a mile or two, much beyond that I feel like I'm sat on a knife...

Not sure any amount of riding on the original saddle that came with my road bike or the one that was fitted to the hybrid would make my bum adapt to them.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oddly enough, the saddle I really like, she says it's the worst one she's ever tried.


I think this sums it up for most riders............asking for saddle recommendations is almost futile as what suits some of us can be torture for others. I even find if I lose or gain weight it can affect how a saddle feels. I have resorted back to Selle Italia Diva saddles at the moment. Lol.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 May 2019)

Im going through a saddle change after nearly 4 years of being happy with my current saddle. I dont seem to get on with it now. So I have several saddle to try. Its a bit easier for me to test, I have a turbo setup, so if a saddle is comfortable on this it will be fine for my road bike. My first try was very promising, just need to move saddle forward a tad and level up a little and test again.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 May 2019)

With the foot pain, I had issues with this and the shoe I was using was cheap and the sole was really flexible, I went with a carbon stiff sole and foot pain went away, have you tried some other brands? or you can get good inserts for shoes if that's the issue.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> I dunno @Crackle
> 
> Some saddles are, quite literally, a PITA as soon as you sit on the things. IMHO the right saddle should feel comfortable right from the off.
> 
> ...



The stock Merida saddle that came with my bike was less comfortable than sitting on a brick after a few miles I was in pain it was horrible, I really would like a Fizik Antares but the spez one I have works fine so I can't warrant changing it at the moment.


----------



## Doobiesis (23 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> I presume the pain from the saddle is different and it just feels too hard now but the original pain from the other saddle is gone? I'm not quite sure if that's the case. You might well need time to adapt. Pain from adaptation goes, if it doesn't go, you might need to flog that saddle and buy another, it can be a bit of a process to get the right one.
> 
> The shoes might just need breaking in. Can you wear them occasionally for shorter rides and use the old ones in-between?
> 
> I think it's all surmountable but you might need to take a longer term view of solving it which I'm sure you're capable of, given you making it back on to the bike after your accident, that's determined going.



I am very hopeful it is just a case of getting used to it, I’ve switched back to my old cycling shoes, which were more bearable and try and get my saddle pain sorted. But, don’t really want to cycle at the moment. 

Luckily I have an appointment with my bike fitter next week. So am hoping he can give me some good advice.


----------



## Doobiesis (23 May 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Im going through a saddle change after nearly 4 years of being happy with my current saddle. I dont seem to get on with it now. So I have several saddle to try. Its a bit easier for me to test, I have a turbo setup, so if a saddle is comfortable on this it will be fine for my road bike. My first try was very promising, just need to move saddle forward a tad and level up a little and test again.



Funny you say that. Was gonna do exactly that at the weekend! Set bike up on turbo.


----------



## Doobiesis (23 May 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> With the foot pain, I had issues with this and the shoe I was using was cheap and the sole was really flexible, I went with a carbon stiff sole and foot pain went away, have you tried some other brands? or you can get good inserts for shoes if that's the issue.



I have Specialized shoes, and Giro. Roughly around the £100 mark 

I noticed DHB ones on Wiggle last night, which have a carbon sole. Under £100 too. Had some good reviews.


----------



## Doobiesis (23 May 2019)

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-dorica-carbon-road-shoe/

These. Any one comment on the dhb shoes?


----------



## CXRAndy (23 May 2019)

Doobiesis said:


> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-dorica-carbon-road-shoe/
> 
> These. Any one comment on the dhb shoes?



If youve got a credit card, speak to wiggle about ordering several pairs around your size. Try them on and hopefully one will fit and feel great. Walk on carpet, so not to mark the base. Send back unused pairs before payment is processed


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Not sure if touring / mtb shoes are your thing, but Shimano MT34 have a stiff sole. £40-ish from Decathlon.

Tip for buying shoes - always try them on in the afternoon after walking around all day. Feet do swell over the course of a day, more so when they're tired. You're more likely to find a comfortable fit - laces or velcro can always be tightened, but if the shoe ain't comfy, nothing will change that.


----------



## Johnno260 (24 May 2019)

I should add I found SPD SL pedals betters as well, the larger platform on the SL I found much much better.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2019)

That's the thing, pedals are equally as personal as shoes, saddles and shorts.  Once you've found the right combination, stock up. It'll be sod's law that they'll stop making what you like.  (See my sports bra thread LOL)

FWIW, I use single-sided SPD mountain bike pedals. With Shimano MT34 shoes (or Merrell walking shoes if I don't want to use cleats), Charge Ladle saddle and Decathlon 500 ladies' MTB capris.


----------



## Doobiesis (25 May 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I should add I found SPD SL pedals betters as well, the larger platform on the SL I found much much better.



I do have the SPD SL pedals. But that’s a good point. It’s easy to go off blaming the shoes. 

When I put my measurements into the Bont website, it states my feet are not particularly wide but maybe they’re longer than I had thought.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 May 2019)

For me the shoes I found best were some Shimano R171 Evans sold them for cheap as ex display, I was going to re-sell them as they didn’t have a mark on them. 

After trying them on and realising how comfortable they were I couldn’t part with them, they are easily one of my best cycling purchases.


----------



## BlackSchmuck (28 May 2019)

Shoe to pedal fit is important. I've always used spd type pedals and always fancied egg beaters...however, when I combined them with my Sidi Dominator shoes - I was getting pins and needles and hotspots. I put it down to having no pedal platform to rest my foot on. I've now changed to Shimano ES600 - which are one sided SPD - but have a large platform which the rubber bits of the soles sit on and have eliminated all issues. 
I'm very lucky that my bum seems to fit most saddles - but still gets sore after long rides. Doobiesis - you've done well persevering this long - I hope you find a bike/saddle fit that works!


----------



## furball (28 May 2019)

I find the rigidity of cycling shoe soles (try saying that after a few ) causes numbness in my feet. Any shoes with a bit of flex in the soles with flat pedals and half toe clips does the job.


----------



## Doobiesis (1 Jun 2019)

I’ve gone back to my previous shoes and changed my saddle back to the Selle Italia one.

I’ve changed my posture when out on the bike, rather than sitting up I’m bending down more, almost with my bum in the air. It was slightly more comfortable. Went out for 2-hours today and the first hour was bliss, but come the last 5miles it started getting uncomfortable again. 

I’m going to local bike shop next weekend and explain both my issues and see what they suggest.


----------

